# Invitation to a programming group in FaceBook



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Dear all,

If you are interested in joining a group of programmers, which is dedicated to create software together, We would like to have you in our facebook group. The group name is "League of Programmers" and the complete group description is below.



> What is "League of Programmers" ?
> 
> This is a group of programmers, actually, REAL PROGRAMMERS that who code for real. This group contains programmers from different countries and cultures with different experience and knowledge.
> 
> ...


*I have posted the link to the group in "TSG FACEBOOK PAGE"
(have a look at "Recent Posts by Others on Tech Support Guy" section at the right side of the page)*, so if you have an FB account and if you are interested, apply for the group. Hope to hear from you all soon!

_Note: This thread is created with the official permission of the administrator "LauraMJ" as mentioned here_


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Over 25 mate... 

Danny


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

@Danny: I will make you an invited person. So you will be able to skip those rules. . I have seen your posts in TSG so I have no doubt about you. If you have enough industry experience, I can make you an advisor in our group who advise others "how to write software according to industry standards". Please read the PM.

If any of you people like, but have issues, please let me know. I will see what I can do


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Note: If you have interest about the group but above 25 years, and specially if you have industry experience, please let us know! We can't learn industry standards without the help of the seniors!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to have experienced programmers to be part of the group, you shouldn't have a rule that prohibits anyone over the age of 25 from joining.

Tossing all rules out the window for people you invite doesn't help your group's credibility.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> If you want to have experienced programmers to be part of the group, you shouldn't have a rule that prohibits anyone over the age of 25 from joining.
> 
> Tossing all rules out the window for people you invite doesn't help your group's credibility.


Good point. That rule will be edited right now.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Rules has been edited


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

If any of you want me to PM the link, let me know


----------



## SharpPlusJava (Aug 20, 2012)

deleted as member banned.


----------

